# like thinkdigit forums



## ismart (Mar 3, 2007)

plz suggest some forums like TD Especially indians....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: like thindigit forums*

I think advertising other forums is banned here but not sure


----------



## lalam (Mar 3, 2007)

Google for chips


----------



## Pathik (Mar 3, 2007)

i dont like chips....  
too spammy for my taste...


----------



## bugmenot (Mar 4, 2007)

^^^ u will get a better idea after 2-3 months


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 4, 2007)

yaa chip sucks.........


----------



## sanju (Mar 4, 2007)

thinkdigit forum is the best


----------



## freebird (Mar 4, 2007)

try anything beginning with "tech" and google result india for it


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 4, 2007)

if you have a problem, Google for it... u will get links for many forum... choose from them ...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2007)

search for pathiks on google..


----------



## ismart (Mar 4, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> search for pathiks on google..


very interesting...good results


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 5, 2007)

Just search google with forum:


----------

